# Scandium



## nvrsetl (Jun 2, 2010)

Here is my training bike....

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice. If you had just described that color scheme, I wouldn't have thought it would work. But seeing it, it really does look sharp. Enjoy.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That is one nice looking training bike. What size is it, 48 sloping.

I'm not a fan of blue, but that bike looks sweet.


----------



## nvrsetl (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks guys for the kind comments. 

I wasn't too sure of the bar tape at first, but when I added the Keo Pedals and Carbone SL's they complimented the entire look.

The frame is a 52cm, top tube is a 51. 

Here is a pic. with the old setup. Much cleaner look.


----------



## triadrider (Nov 30, 2004)

That is one great looking bike!


----------

